# Peak seeds - Northern Skunk



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*Northern Skunk - is a F1 hybrid Northern Lights #5 (BCSC) female pollinated with Skunk (Peak) male. Compact growth, low maintenance, easy strain to grow. Very potent, sugary. 60/40* Indica/Sativa. Eight weeks flowering indoors. Late September outdoors. Short medium height. *
*Well folks let me just say this is a strain that we will be growing for sometime. These ladies grow short and compact and the trichrome production is just crazy. There is some Skunk smell during flower but not that bad IMHO. As far as taste goes there is a Skunky taste but it's not overpowering. Very nice. Three or four bong hits and your good to go for a few hours. We would rate this an 8 out 10 because it has everything.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 5, 2007)

StinkBud said:
			
		

> I'm glad I came across your report, since I just picked up a dozen red hair skunk seeds. Seems to me like they'd make some pretty sweet babies with one of my Northern girlies. Any tips with this mix?


*Sounds like it would make a nice cross. Go for it mang.  *


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 17, 2007)

looks good. now what would you classify the stone as? i.e. everyday ADHD surpressor, medical...things like that. thanks. oh i saw your report on papya, of course i just ordered that, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2007)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> looks good. now what would you classify the stone as? i.e. everyday ADHD surpressor, medical...things like that. thanks. oh i saw your report on papya, of course i just ordered that, but we'll see what happens.


*Sup T-Bone. Well i smoke because of muscle spasms in my legs and this stuff knocks them right out. Who needs pills when i can pack a few bongs.  *


----------

